# Anyone like smoked salmon



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

If so how do you like to eat it? Plain, make a spread, etc


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I like it all. Plain, plain on a cracker, spread on anything from a cracker to a baguette. Mmm, just plain old good...


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Make it up kind of like Lox and Bagels, but on crackers.

Cracker, spread on creme cheese or neufchatel cheese, some finely sliced onions or shallots and a few capers. 

Do the same with the cheap "caviar" (ie whitefish).


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Plain on a cracker.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Plain is tasty, made into a spread with cream cheese, in an ommlette, in eggs benedict...


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

my fav. is plain....but I like it any way....mmmm


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I actually did this the other day and it was great. I took one of those small gourmet pizza crust and spread some cream cheese on it. Then put a very thin layer of pizza sauce on that then mozzarella cheese, smoked salmon, green peppers, red peppers, and red onion then baked it in a toaster oven. Man was that good. Give it a try. RJT


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

On a piece of Wasa bread with white fish spread and thin sliced shallots :dr .


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

on bread with cream cheese, sliced onion and cappers.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

RJT said:


> I actually did this the other day and it was great. I took one of those small gourmet pizza crust and spread some cream cheese on it. Then put a very thin layer of pizza sauce on that then mozzarella cheese, smoked salmon, green peppers, red peppers, and red onion then baked it in a toaster oven. Man was that good. Give it a try. RJT


I usually eat it plain on a cracker, but this sounds awesome!!:dr


----------



## Bankshot1101 (Oct 29, 2006)

I had an omlette at a resturant, with Smokes salmon, feta cheese, and spiniche. it was freaking awesome.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I've never had good salmon...I guess I was preparing it wrong or something...It always had that fishy taste. I want a New York strip!


----------



## yacno (May 3, 2006)

I make a salad with tomatoes, onions, feta... maybe cucumbers or whatever else I have in the fridge, olive oil and balsamic. I heat up a pita pocket in the microwave and jam the salmon in the bottom and put the salad on top. Yummy, healthy, easy.


----------



## donchristo (Sep 7, 2006)

I have had it on Sushi... Not my favorite... But still good...

I prefer mine on a bagel... Light on the butter (really light) and then onions, lettuce, tomato, and capers...

Not a bad little sandwich...

:2


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

RJT said:


> If so how do you like to eat it? Plain, make a spread, etc


Depends on how the fish was smoked - Cold smoked salmon kinda resembles susi (sp?) I think it has a better rexture and flavor than a hot smoked fish. Hot smoked fish is a bit dryer and an bit flakier. Both are great but if I have the choice its cold smoked salmon. I like to eat it with a fork (pardon the humor) right out of the packageing. If you want a great dip mix smoked salmon with cream cheese, seasoning that you like, (garlic and minced onion) mmmmm, some worstishire sauce (wish this thing had spell check), a few *drops* of liquid smoke if you like the smoke flavor even stronger. Mix it all up with some Texas Pete Hot Sauce. Then serve it up with crackers or raw vegies pared with beer or maybe a med to heavy bodied white wine or a good red wine....Just depends on how strong the smoke flavor is.


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

What can I say....Alaska spoiled me....I'm so trumatised since leaving Alaska that I havent picked up a fishing pole since 99.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

RETSF said:


> What can I say....Alaska spoiled me....I'm so trumatised since leaving Alaska that I havent picked up a fishing pole since 99.


+1 to that... I used to get so much free salmon n stuff when I was living up there... If you like smoked salmon, I highly suggest you try smoked Halibut as well. Different flavor, but VERY good, and cheaper!


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

I eat it on top of melon - cataloupe or honeydew.

It sounded strange to me at first too
but I think that's how alot of people do it.

At least thas how I was introduced to it
(either that or someone tricked me good)


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Love it as lox, sushi, whatever!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Smoked Salmon Sushi is pretty damn good.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> I've never had good salmon...I guess I was preparing it wrong or something...It always had that fishy taste. I want a New York strip!


There is a great bbq place in woodbridge that makes their own smoked salmon.
The ribs, salmon, sweet tea, pecan pie. I brought home about $100 worth of
food and all was good. I will have to find their name.

I like salmon anyway you make it.
smoke on a bagle with cream cheese
raw in sushi
last night I had a nice big piece broiled.

Dam, now I am hungry:c


----------

